# Nilfisk - C110 or C120?



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

Read a couple of older threads regarding this... and the answer was most people went for the E140 lol

My Karcher just decided to not turn on yesterday, had it 4 years, and got it from my Grandad who had it 3-4 years prior, so lasted fairly well...

Not the biggest budget, ideally under £100, and and in a perfect world, under £100 with a snow foam lance, which after finding out about the Nilfisks and just seeing that group buy makes it possible.

*C110 - £53.99 *










1400 watts.
Universal motor.
110 maximum bar pressure.
75 rated bar pressure.
Auto stop/start for long life operation.
440 litres per hour at low pressure and 310 litres per hour at high pressure.
5 metre hose length.
Quick coupling anto kink hose, low pressure trigger gun, rotating multi position click and clean lance.
Tornado vario pressure adjustable fan nozzle and powerspeed pencil jet rotating dirt blaster nozzle.
Click and clean foamer nozzle and detergent bottle.










*C120 - £67.99*

1650 watts.
Universal motor.
120 maximum bar pressure.
100 rated bar pressure.
Auto stop/start for long life operation.
520 litres per hour at low pressure and 350 litres per hour at high pressure.
6 metre hose length.
Quick coupling anto kink hose, low pressure trigger gun, rotating multi position click and clean lance.
Tornado vario pressure adjustable fan nozzle and powerspeed pencil jet rotating dirt blaster nozzle.
Click and clean foamer nozzle and detergent bottle.
Wheels.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

My little c110 is good enough for the car.
Just wish the hose was longer so I didnt have to stop to move it around the car


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got the C120, but from what I have read, I don't think you'll be disappointed with the C110. If it gets you the machine and foam lance within your budget then go for it.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Got a 110 and love it. More than up to the job! Everyone who sees it in action can't believe it has the power it does for the size of it. In fact, people even laugh a bit at it, but the smile is soon wiped off their faces and they end up wanting to use it when they get the chance.


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, what is £15 in the scheme of things.. both are much better prices than I had prepared myself for.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a c110. Not once have I thought, I wish this has more power. 

It's a great machine.


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

Reassuring, might stop by tonight if there are any in stock.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Get the 120, the 110 is a little weak..
The extra 10 bar (around 140psi) makes a difference..


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

Out of stock for the C120, only do the kit with the patio washer. I don't have a patio...

also not avalible to collect. shame.


----------



## cotswoldiver (Feb 15, 2010)

Bought my refurbished 140 from here

http://http://shop.ebay.co.uk/lowe0_10/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340.

following an earlier post on DW Great service and free delivery. Might be worth checking what they currently have for sale on ebay


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

cotswoldiver said:


> Bought my refurbished 140 from here
> 
> http://http://shop.ebay.co.uk/lowe0_10/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340.
> 
> following an earlier post on DW Great service and free delivery. Might be worth checking what they currently have for sale on ebay


This is where i got my c120. The guy is briliant i suggest you give him a ring he maybe able to do you a deal with the extras that you want (i got a chassis connector for £5)... i went to see him in his workshop and he has 100's of nilfisks.


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

I had actually put one of his items in my watch list.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

C110 is excellent value for money. I've got one because it's compact, and it has more than enough power for cleaning a car. The only time you might miss the extra pressure is probably cleaning stone or work around the house. High pressure isn't always necessary with cleaning cars, I've seen people strip decals and the clear coat clean off their cars with them before!


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

To be honest, think I will get the C110, if I decide later its not enough, I can buy another and sell it on for £30 or something and not lose much money or sleep over it. 

thanks.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh and I'm sure you can get it much cheaper than that. I got mine for £30 delivered net of discount from amazon. I couldn't get the discount again as a friend gave it to me, but they still sell it for £50 delivered


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

Just messaged that ebay seller. 

He has a grade B (Nilfisk repaired) C120 for £49.99 + delivery, comes with a patio cleaner so asked what he would take without that.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got a C110 and an E140 and I tend to reach for the C110 as it's lighter, easier to pack away and plenty powerful


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

can't believe how quick and helpful the replies are. question answered and pretty much sorted within 3 posts lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

my c120  tbh, i bet someone could use a c110 on one half of their car, a c120 on the other and both would be more than upto the job


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Jorge- said:


> Just messaged that ebay seller.
> 
> He has a grade B (Nilfisk repaired) C120 for £49.99 + delivery, comes with a patio cleaner so asked what he would take without that.


i got the c120 thank's to the advice the guy's here gave,it came with the patio fitment and like yourself i thought it's probably pointless,but how wrong i was it's a great tool:thumb:


----------



## pojams (Aug 28, 2010)

hi just to answer ya query i got my nilfisk c110 of recomendations of this website, am only too happy ut carrying the jetwash around was a pain so i bought this extension and now got a 15m long one 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170389072482#ht_953wt_913

i picked up as i was near by but a dam sight better hose than the one provided!


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a cool upgrade, not too bad priced either. 

I don't need a patio cleaner, as I don't have a patio lol! Live in apartment with shared grounds.


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

pojams said:


> hi just to answer ya query i got my nilfisk c110 of recomendations of this website, am only too happy ut carrying the jetwash around was a pain so i bought this extension and now got a 15m long one
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170389072482#ht_953wt_913
> 
> i picked up as i was near by but a dam sight better hose than the one provided!


Did you notice any loss of power after it was fitted? I'll be buying a Nilfisk soon and like the idea of a long hose


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

my c120 has 13m of hose - if it has lost any power, its a very small amount as its un-noticable tbh


----------



## pojams (Aug 28, 2010)

erm same as ^^^^ there a little hick up at start but i personally think thts to do with p*** poor water tap of all but 6 liters/min. but yea mines 15 meters or so n the best thing i bought... so loborious carrying tht little machine around running back n forth... gota say the extension pipe i bought is so much more better thn the one provided, n now wish i had it all with tht wire mesh!! also does not seem to tangle as much now!! hope tht helps!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok nice one. And pojams I think its a good way to scratch your car, carrying it around the car with the hoses and leads all over the place (I learnt the hard way) Not just thats its flippin annoying like you say. 

Ill get that ordered when the Nilfisk arrives :thumb:


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

This thread was interesting reading as I am in exactly the same boat. I want to spend no more then £150 on a pressure washer and a decent foam lance.

The C120 is out of stock at its cheapest location (Argos) so Im thinking of going for the C110 which everyone seems to rate. Just wondering though if I should hold out for the C120. Ive read that the foam lances need 120 pressure to work properly so the C110 wont cut it - is this true?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Bundus said:


> Ive read that the foam lances need 120 pressure to work properly so the C110 wont cut it - is this true?


No, lots of people with the 110 have had great results with their foam lances.

In all honesty, I think if you are just using it for you own car/cars then the C110 will be more than up to the job. I would have got one, but ended up with the C120 purely because Amazon had a cracking deal on at the time.


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> No, lots of people with the 110 have had great results with their foam lances.
> 
> In all honesty, I think if you are just using it for you own car/cars then the C110 will be more than up to the job. I would have got one, but ended up with the C120 purely because Amazon had a cracking deal on at the time.


Thanks mate.

I'd like to add in a long extension hose too so I dont have to keep moving it so perhaps the C120 is the better option to keep pressure up? Or do you think the C110 will still cope?

Cheers.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a C110 that I paid £61 for from Machine Mart. Had I had the choice between that and the 120 at £67 from Argos, I may have paid the extra £6, although I find the C110 is plenty useful. I bought an 8m hose and find I can get around the car easy enough without having to move the machine. If I can find a way of connecting the original 5m hose, I'll have a go.

However, I would probably have gone for a grade B E140 from the guy on ebay had I seen them when I was buying mine.


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> I have a C110 that I paid £61 for from Machine Mart. Had I had the choice between that and the 120 at £67 from Argos, I may have paid the extra £6, although I find the C110 is plenty useful. I bought an 8m hose and find I can get around the car easy enough without having to move the machine. If I can find a way of connecting the original 5m hose, I'll have a go.
> 
> However, I would probably have gone for a grade B E140 from the guy on ebay had I seen them when I was buying mine.


Thanks man - I'll have a look into the E140.

Just out of interest does the C110 or the C120 have a bottle attached to the machine for adding in cleaning products or is it all done through the bottle attachment on the lance?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

My C110 came with a bottle - I did use it a couple of times with a squirt of shampoo topped up with water and found it was alright as a sort of pre-wash.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Bundus said:


> Just out of interest does the C110 or the C120 have a bottle attached to the machine for adding in cleaning products or is it all done through the bottle attachment on the lance?


There are no 'built in' bottles, they do come with their own take on a foam lance (separate), but you will not get any where near the same results as a proper foam lance. I'm sure you've seen it, but if not, there is a cracking deal on the HD foam lance from Autobrite at the moment £39.99 delivered! (see group buy section)

Re your earlier question on whether the C110 will lose greater pressure with a longer hose, I honestly couldn't say. Might be worth dropping the Nilfisk sales desk a call/email and see what they say, I'm sure they would have tested them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bundus said:


> This thread was interesting reading as I am in exactly the same boat. I want to spend no more then £150 on a pressure washer and a decent foam lance.
> 
> The C120 is out of stock at its cheapest location (Argos) so Im thinking of going for the C110 which everyone seems to rate. *Just wondering though if I should hold out for the C120. Ive read that the foam lances need 120 pressure to work properly so the C110 wont cut it - is this true*?
> 
> Thanks guys.


cobblers - as long as your mains water pressure is good, a C110 will be fine for foaming  same thing if you wanted to use an extension hose for the machine, you should'nt experience any pressure loss - or not a noticable amount anyway tbh


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I think I will end up going for the 110 unless the ebay guy gets back to me with a good deal on another one.

One last question though....

Why am I seeing C120 2-6, C120 3-6, C120 4-6 etc.....What do those numbers after the model number mean?

Thanks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the one ive got is the 2-6, the 3-6 is the same machine just has a different cover i believe, and the 4-6 is the same just has a built in hose reel iirc


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^^ As Kev says, same machines, just slightly different sales specs, accessories etc.


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

Cheers guys.


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have the C110 and have to use a 30 metre fully extended hose from my house connected to the Nilfisk, it works superbly with Autobrites foam lance no loss of pressure an excellent machine. I was always into Karchers but after many years of use of my last one when it packed up i decided to go down the Nilfisk route after all the rave reviews on here and i'm certainley not dissapointed feels an altogether better machine quiet, well built and cheap to buy £63 from Argos you can't go wrong.:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

daz1972 said:


> I have the C110 and have to use a 30 metre fully extended hose from my house connected to the Nilfisk, it works superbly with Autobrites foam lance no loss of pressure an excellent machine. I was always into Karchers but after many years of use of my last one when it packed up i decided to go down the Nilfisk route after all the rave reviews on here and i'm certainley not dissapointed feels an altogether better machine quiet, well built and cheap to buy £63 from Argos you can't go wrong.:thumb:


i think the question above was regarding the length of the high pressure hose that the trigger assembly conects to.. 
my c120 runs off a 30 metre garden hose too, no problems - until someone uses the taps indoors


----------



## woolley (Sep 6, 2010)

personally i have a c120, but a mate of mine has the c110 and tbh theres not a whole load of difference for doing the car, if trying to tackle paving or brickwork etc. thats another matter but for the car not really a great deal in it, they both do a perfectly good job


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. Im only ever going to use it on the car as I live in a flat so I think the C110 is the way to go. If Argos had the C120 in stock I'd have it for the few extra quid.

That seller on ebay has a B grade C120 with a 6 month warranty for £49.99 but part of me wants a new machine with the 2 year warranty.


----------



## Jorge- (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, I was put off with the C120 B Grade, there is a seller called a1jetwash or something who has a C120 new with patio cleaner on auction at £49.99, but will take £75 cash for it. Just need to see when I can pop up to collect it.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^^ do you have the seller name of the graded ones, I'm trying to get hold of the angled adaptor......not willing to pay £20 for one elsewhere.

TIA


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah his user name is lowe0_10

he mailed me back to say he was running short on stock at the moment so wasnt able to offer any discount without the patio cleaner.

Give him a shout though he may have what you need.


----------



## msizzle (Sep 4, 2010)

I managed to pick up a C120 3-6 from Argos online for £67.50 last week

*EDIT* Just checked the website, price has gone back to £90 and they're out of stock.


----------



## Bundus (Sep 6, 2010)

Well after all that discussion I ended up getting a B Grade E140 from that ebay seller for £89.99 delivered. Its full working order and comes with a 6 month warranty.

I hope I made the right call. Look forward to trying it out.

Can anyone tell me what kind of snow foam attachment I will need to connect to the E140? Im gonna get one from Autobrite on the group buy.


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Kew/Alto.


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Just thought Id update, I got the C120 today and I'm impressed. Plenty of power and works well with the foam lance.

Its got a bit of weight to it compared to my crappy little karcher and feels better built imo.

Just need an extension for the pressure hose because the 6 metre still isnt long enough for me. Very happy with it :thumb:


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

I've just received my C110 extra from Amazon :thumb:

I've received 2 nozzles and tried both but both seem to give a similar fan spray ? They are called Tornado Nozzle and a Powerspeed Nozzle, Whats their different uses ?
If i want to put some shampoo in the detergent bottle for a pre wash rinse, do I put it in neat of diluted ?

THanks For Any Replies :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

One is for blasting stone etc.. it's the one that rattles - use the other non-rattly one for your car.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks For That
Just been having a play 
The Tornado Nozzle spins around
and the Powerspeed Nozzle is a normal fan

What about the shampoo/detergent for the bottle - Should this be diluted of neat ? Mainly for giving the car a pre wash rinse

Thanks Again :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah the tornado's good for the right job. Took paint off a wall in my garden in minutes.

Defo not for the car!

Don't know about the bottle I'm afraid, never used mine. I THINK you would dilute it.


----------

